# WaterParks in Gatlinburg



## Keep Traveling (May 28, 2010)

I am wanting to know if there are other timeshares with waterparks around Gatlinburg area.

I know the Westgate Smoking Mountains has one that charges aroudn $15/day.

Are there others ones?

What are the costs?

KT


----------



## littlestar (May 30, 2010)

Here's one with a small lazy river and some slides that my sister stayed at last weekend.  I think she paid $99 for a one bedroom, but I don't think it's a timeshare:

http://www.governorscrossing.net/index.html

Here's a link for the new Wyndham resort with indoor and outdoor water park:

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/details.do?id=0185


----------



## YeongWoo (May 31, 2010)

*Great Smokies Lodge*

We stayed there and the waterpark was awesome.  The resort is only about a year old and the waterpark is included with the resort stay.  Wyndham controls only part of the rooms there and they also sell condos and have a hotel side.  Here's the link to the hotel side.

http://www.wildernessatthesmokies.com/


----------



## akp (Jun 1, 2010)

*I found a good rental rate at Great Smokies Lodge...*

Try this link:  

www.extraholidays.com

I got a 2 bedroom at Great Smokies Lodge for about $166 a night. 

Anita


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jun 2, 2010)

YeongWoo said:


> We stayed there and the waterpark was awesome.  The resort is only about a year old and the waterpark is included with the resort stay.  Wyndham controls only part of the rooms there and they also sell condos and have a hotel side.  Here's the link to the hotel side.
> 
> http://www.wildernessatthesmokies.com/



if you are exchanger, can you go to walmart ter park for free?  I thiink I asked this question last year and answer was NO.


----------



## YeongWoo (Jun 2, 2010)

FlyKaesan said:


> if you are exchanger, can you go to walmart ter park for free?  I thiink I asked this question last year and answer was NO.



I'm going to assume you meant "waterpark".  The answer is I was there for spring break and it was free.  Although I'm a Wyndham owner I rented the unit from another owner.  I'm sure an exchange through RCI or whatever would be free as well.  I don't see how they can charge for it actually.  

Just make sure that you aren't referring to the thread last year where people were wondering if they could go to the waterpark if they stayed at the other Wyndham property in the area.  It's free for guest of Great Smokies Lodge.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jun 2, 2010)

The Wyndham resort looks like it has an awesome waterpark..I am going to plan for that one.  The other one is just OK.  I will check out RCI but I have Wyndham points as well, now just when to go.

KT


----------

